# Messaging



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Why does it sometimes take minutes for a message to move out of the Outbox into sent items; some of mine go in minutes, some in a week! WTF!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The message stays in your Outbox until it is read by the recipient :wink:


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Did wonder if that was the case, thanks for clearing it up.


----------

